# lightest cyclocross frame?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Whats are the lightest cyclocross frames you know of?


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

the salsa chili con crosso has to be among the lightest, especially for the money.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

13.16 lb Colnago C50

http://plusonelap.blogspot.com/2006/03/lightweight-cyclocross-bike-9-marcos_11.html


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Note: Colnago frame (only) is 2.5-2.9 lbs
Chili Con Crosso frame (only) 2.5-2.9 lbs


----------



## law (Feb 18, 2007)

Cyclo-phile said:


> 13.16 lb Colnago C50
> 
> http://plusonelap.blogspot.com/2006/03/lightweight-cyclocross-bike-9-marcos_11.html



That bike is rediculous. I am as bad a weight weenie as the next guy, but there is a point where it goes to far.


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

My size 59cm (Salsa sizing) Chili Con Crosso frame weighed in at 3.34 lbs.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My similar 50cm Salsa Las Cruces weighs 2.5 lbs


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm looking at a 53cm Chili Con Crosso frame. Are you guys happy with them? It'll get pretty bashed up in the Cross Crusade, i hope it can handle it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Surprisingly pretty sturdy...can handle all sorts of spills with no dents.


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

i pounded mine pretty good for 2/3 of the season. the paint is so so but i look forward to it getting bad enough to justify repainting since i think they are fugly. the geometry, handling, etc were perfect for me.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*LaPierre....*

I have some friends that have LaPierre cross frames.. Total bike wt. 15 lbs.. They are both light guys, so they can get away with alot that I can't.. Still nice dependable rides..


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

I think the Time Cross Proteam has the claim weight of about 2.8 lbs...


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*With ISP?*



cpark said:


> I think the Time Cross Proteam has the claim weight of about 2.8 lbs...


 Isn't that the carbon frame with integrated carbon seat post... That's dang light with the ISP. Though I think the idea of a integrated carbon seatpost on a cross bike is about the worst idea ever. Considering all the broken carbon seat post that happen in cross racing.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

my kuota kross is 1133 gramm = 2,498 in 57 cm , cantistuds are changed to alloy

included fork is 420 gramm, at 225 mm ,it has more mud clearance than python
included headset is 67 garmm
frame is stiff enough for 80 kio rider


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

single1x1 said:


> Isn't that the carbon frame with integrated carbon seat post... That's dang light with the ISP. Though I think the idea of a integrated carbon seatpost on a cross bike is about the worst idea ever. Considering all the broken carbon seat post that happen in cross racing.


I have to agree with you there.
I don't care for the ISP or Translink...but that's personnel choice.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Custom Sycip 2.6 lbs, easton 7005 with a powder coat!


----------



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

elmar schrauth said:


> my kuota kross is 1133 gramm = 2,498 in 57 cm , cantistuds are changed to alloy
> 
> included fork is 420 gramm, at 225 mm ,it has more mud clearance than python
> included headset is 67 garmm
> frame is stiff enough for 80 kio rider


How do you like the Kuota Kross? I have a Kuota Kebel that I race on the road, and a Salsa Las Cruces for cross. Might be about time for a new cross rig.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

gumdad said:


> How do you like the Kuota Kross? I have a Kuota Kebel that I race on the road, and a Salsa Las Cruces for cross. Might be about time for a new cross rig.


The new Santa Cruz Cx frame is quite light. Their claimed weight is slightly lighter than Salsa's claimed for the CCC. My 54cm Santa Cruz is true to claim or even slightly lighter.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It looks like we're hitting the 2.5 lb ceiling. Looks like we need a new super material.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

gumdad said:


> How do you like the Kuota Kross? I have a Kuota Kebel that I race on the road, and a Salsa Las Cruces for cross. Might be about time for a new cross rig.





i love it   
did 15 races on it .
it has a three years garanty ,even if you race .

the down tube is very big . if you pick your bike at the downtube ,your hands may be size 9,5 or more  .

the only thing i dont like is the seatclamp ,its 36 mm . so my superlight 35 mm clamp doesnt fit .


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dajianshan said:


> It looks like we're hitting the 2.5 lb ceiling. Looks like we need a new super material.


For 'super material' used on CX; I think Ti is the ticket.
But 3 lbs is about it on frame weight and maintain durability
The 2009 Motobecane Ti cyclo-cross has a frame that is 3 lbs; but extra durable.
Could be built a bit lighter; but most our customers really want durable CX bikes over ubber light.

I am wondering though; is there a market for a seriously light CX bike - even if not as durable? 

At $2000 or under for complete bike; what would be considered very light?
17 lbs? 16 lbs? 15 lbs? At what point is the total bike weight considered extremely light for CX?


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

My Blue CXC frameset was a hair over 3 lbs. I'd love to check out the Kuota frame, but I got a great deal on the Blue and love it. Kuota makes great frames though. I've got both the Kredo and Kalibur. I'm sure someone could build an extremely light CX bike with their frameset,


----------



## Harri (Oct 20, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> I am wondering though; is there a market for a seriously light CX bike - even if not as durable?


Plenty of people build all-arounders out of cross frames, especially steel ones. So yes I think there is - sort of a deluxe version of a Double Cross, Cross Check, La Cruz, PureBlood, Poprad, what have you. Bikes that aren't raced, but are used on daily basis thruout the year for just getting around come hell or high water.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

allenpg said:


> My Blue CXC frameset was a hair over 3 lbs. I'd love to check out the Kuota frame, but I got a great deal on the Blue and love it. Kuota makes great frames though. I've got both the Kredo and Kalibur. *I'm sure someone could build an extremely light CX bike with their frameset,*



yessssssssssssssssssss
   
5,8 kilo with sram red


----------

